# Be Quiet! Pure Base 500  Lüfter Frage



## lightdragon1984 (9. Februar 2020)

*Be Quiet! Pure Base 500  Lüfter Frage*

Hallo liebe Community, hab eine kurze frage 
Ich fange in 1 std an mein neuer pc zusammen zu bauen und hab eine frage zu mein Gehäuse und seine Lüfter: es geht um das pure base 500, ich hab zu den 2 140er eingebauten Lüfter, ein 140er Silent wing 3 high speed mit 1600 Um gekauft und frage mich wo ich ihn anbringen soll um die perfekte Belüftung zu haben. Notfalls nehme ich den deckel im oberen Gehäuse weg. Haupsache perfekte luft  
Also wo soll welche lüfter hin 

Cpu: ryzen 5 3600
Gpu: KFA2 2070 S
Mainboard: X570Aorus Elite

32 GB G. Skill, 550 W BeQuiet! Strait Power und ein Brocken 3 als cpu Lüfter

Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Be Quiet! Pure Base 500  lüfter frage.*

Mach die zwei die beim Gehäuse dabei sind, nach vorn, Einblasend. Den extra Lüfter nach hinten, Ausblasend. Und dann einfach mal die Temperaturen im Betrieb checken.

In Betrieb und nicht bei Hardwarekillenden Benchmarks


----------



## v3nom (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Be Quiet! Pure Base 500  lüfter frage.*

Sehe ich genauso wie @*evilgrin68*


----------



## hpeboris (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Be Quiet! Pure Base 500  lüfter frage.*

Ich hab ein weiteren pure wing zu meinem pure base 500 auch vorne eingebaut. Ich denk mal das ist so schon nicht schlecht. 
Bei einer Vorstellung von be quiet pure Base 500x sagten sie das beste Ergebnis haben sie erziehlt wenn der dritte Lüfter nach oben raus pustet. 
Allerdings bekommt das 500x durch die mask Front Bestimmt sowieso etwas besser Luft. 

Deswegen passt schon zwei vorne rein pusten einer hinten raus.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Be Quiet! Pure Base 500  Lüfter Frage*

be quiet! Pure Base 500 optimales Lueftersetup - Hardware-Helden

Ich hab das hier mal alles durchgespielt, hoffe das hilft


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Be Quiet! Pure Base 500  Lüfter Frage*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> be quiet! Pure Base 500 optimales Lueftersetup - Hardware-Helden
> 
> Ich hab das hier mal alles durchgespielt, hoffe das hilft


Geilo, wieder einmal vielen Dank für deine Mühen!


----------



## B4C4RD! (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Be Quiet! Pure Base 500  Lüfter Frage*

Ich hab's gleiche Case, vorn 2x140mm Pure-Base 2, 1 140er Pure-Base 2 im Ruecken & 2 Corsair ML-120mm Reinsaugend am Radi im Deckel, Airflow perfectly. 

Wenn jetz jemand Quarkt dass die Luefter im Deckel falsch sitzen  ... ist Mir relaTief, ich hab beide Optionen getestet bei annaehernd gleichen Bediengungen & bin mit meinem jetztigen Setup "Kühler* als raussaugend am Radi


----------



## d3rd3vil (17. September 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> *AW: Be Quiet! Pure Base 500  Lüfter Frage*
> be quiet! Pure Base 500 optimales Lueftersetup - Hardware-Helden
> Ich hab das hier mal alles durchgespielt, hoffe das hilft


Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter bei dir? Alle mit 100% oder oben langsamer etc.? Bei diesem Setup (5 Lüfter) auch mit voller Power wird die Graka wärmer und wärmer... die warme Luft geht kaum raus aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. September 2020)

einheitlich auf 36 dba von schräg vorn gemessen. dürften so ca. 800 rpm gewesen sein


----------

